# Porsche Carrera GT3, Three day detail using Auto Finesse products inc video



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi guys :wave:
I've been meaning to get this write up done for around a month now, I've been putting it off until I get the time to do the whole write up in one sitting (basically meaning taking a week off work) :lol:
Some of you may have seen the video I posted in the Auto Finesse section from start to finish of the detail here it is http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?featur...i=/watch?v=2jNSn4WKtO4&feature=youtu.be&gl=GB
Anything I've missed in this write up will be in the video and anything missed in the video hopefully I'll be able to include in here.
I think this may have to go into two posts, we'll see and be patient with me and apologies if things are little mixed up as there is a hell of a lot of photos and photobucket isn't my best friend at the moment :lol:
Right where to start… I was asked to take this detail on with the assistance of Alan5072 for his farther in-law as this was in a sorry old state and he wanted it looking back to its former glory. Overall the detail took two and a bit days to get finished spending around 16 hours on it each day :lol:. Worth it in the end .
So to start off the car was pre washed using Auto Finesse Citrus Power 








All tight and hard to reach areas were then sprayed with APC and agitated using the new Auto Finesse hog hair brushes. Badges, door shuts, hinges, under bonnet and boot, fuel cap etc.









































































































A few engine befores, not disgusting by any means but in need of attention :thumb:
















Car was then decontaminated using Auto Finesse Obli'tar'ate, an iron remover I received from a company for testing although they asked for the name to stay a secret for now and Auto Finesse Clay 








































As you can see not too much left to be lifted off from the clay after the decontamination other than the roof, which shows the previous owner may have parked it under a tree regularly as the current owner garages it every night.
Next up was the wash stage, using 2bm, Auto Finesse Lather and Carpro washmitt. I've never really got on with long haired washmitts, had a few and didn't like them so stuck with microfiber noodle mitts. I sourced myself this carpro one though and loved it, like the mitts to be a light colour to show any contaminants stuck in the fibres which this is and really like the webbed hand holder on the top rather than the more traditional mitt. Recommended if you want to try something new .
























Next the whole car pressure washed down again and then dried and put inside in the warm.








The car was then jacked up and left on axle stands to get the wheels off for cleaning and give some access to clean and dress the arches and callipers.








So wheels off and this is what we were left with 
















So as previously mentioned I tackled these with the prototype iron remover which seemed to do the job, didn't bleed quiet as well as some others in my opinion and still smells like absolute dump but it did the job :thumb:
Ideally the wheels would benefit from refurbishment but they were cleaned up to the best standard possible. 








Doing its thaaaaang
















Pressure washed off to leave us with this 








The backs and fronts were then further clayed to remove any remaining bonded contaminants. Leaving this….








The wheels were then given two coats of Planet Polish Seal and Shine inside and out 
























Next up to deal with were the callipers and wheel arches. 
Here's some befores of the callipers 
















They were then agitated with Auto Finesse hog hair brushes and a strong mix of APC. 
















Callipers were then also sealed with Planet Polish Seal and Shine, could also do with a refurb but they were looking a lot better 









Arches cleaned and then treated with 303 Aerospace
















Wheels then refitted and looking dramatically better :thumb: 








The next task was onto the engine and under the boot lid. 
Some befores…








































Now I didn't have time to bag everything up and pressure wash the whole engine down so a strong mix of APC and de-greaser was used here and agitated with the trusty AF brushes and then treated with 303 Areospace and bootlid polished and protected with Auto Finesse Triple.








































Under the bonnet was cleaned and agitated in the same fashion with APC and AF brushes, must have forgotten to grab any pictures of this stage I'm sure you've got the idea though :lol: The bay hovered out and plastics dressed with 303 Areospace.
After cleaning the underside it was then polished and protected with Auto Finesse Triple.








Really like this picture  








Next on the agenda was the interior, not the easiest of interiors to tackle with the scaffolding in the rear :lol: Al found this out the hard way after getting stuck in the roll cage whilst trying to tackle the rear window :lol: 
Before
















Interior all hovered with the trusty Henry, plastics and vents cleaned out using various brushes and cotton buds with Auto Finesse Total followed by Spritz afterwards. I used the newer version which I didn't realise had changed, not a horrible smell but did prefer the old version. The leather was cleaned and protected with the Auto Finesse Twins.
































Absolutely love the seats in these, was planning on sourcing a set for my old Lupo but never got round to it 
























































Door shuts again polished and protected using Auto Finesse Triple and the Plaque treated with Auto Finesse Revive. A nice 50/50 too  as were the door rubbers etc.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Now with the complete cleaning stage done the car was taped up and paint depth readings taken with the PD8. 








































Reading were all pretty consistent other than the nearside rear quarter which was showing readings in the high 200's (can be seen in pic 3) and some lower sections on the front wings with readings in the low 90's. 
So onto the paintwork inspection some befores showing, swirls, wash marring, RDS, you name it :lol: The swirls were by no means the worst I've seen but some of the RDS were a pain to say the least, caused by Dave the cat who did make a few guest appearances :lol:








































So with the taping done, readings taken and paintwork assessed I cracked on with selecting a pad and polish combo for the correction needed and pulled out the Flex. I opted for Scholl S17 and Chemical Guys Hex-logic Yellow pads for the correction and Scholl S40 with Chemical Guys Hex-logic Green and Blue pads to refine down. Really like the Scholl compounds now as they finish down really well and go nice and oily which I must say is a personal preference of mine .
So I got my pad and compound selection sorted for the correction and had a little bit of time left on day one for some polishing. 
































So that's day one over and she was tucked u for the night and ready for an early start the next day 








So onwards with day two and three and getting set up bright and early again :thumb:








The little spots of 3M tape are to indicate low readings in case you're wondering 
So carrying on with the compounding stage now a few pics of me in action along the way…
































































Some defect free reflection (prior to refining)








Some 50/50's along the way along with some heavier defect removal before and afters  








































A hefty scratch on the lower nearside rear quarter
















Good as gone :thumb:
The car was refined after and extra time taken in this to really bring out the beautiful bronze sparkle in this paint which can be seen later in the write up 
Hard to rear areas done and excess polish removed with cotton buds, exhaust etc polished with Auto Finesse Mercury 
















































After this the car was given an IPA wipedown to remove any nasty filling oils left from polishing that may be hiding any defects and Auto Finesse Power Seal laid down as some base protection and to bring out the lovely Bronze fleck in the black paint. This can be seen in the video though, its worth a watch :thumb: I hope anyway :lol:
Sooo after the Power Seal was laid down, I was itching to get Auto Finesse Illusion on top. I've already expressed my feelings with this wax I know but it does leave a fantastic finish especially on black, in comparison, dare I say it, I've found it to be very similar to Swissvax Best of Show .
Wax curing 








A second layer of Illusion was laid the following day, here's some after shots following a final wipe down with Finale, not much need for words so I won't bore you and let the pics do the talking.
















































































































































































My favourite photo of the whole detail here check out the flake 
























Well done for getting this far if you have done :lol: Not as many words as I usually end up writing as there is over 150 photos here and didn't want to be held responsible for death by boredom as a result of it :lol: Really enjoyed working on this as I do have a soft spot for them and it really was in need of some attention, pretty sure the owner was as pleased as I was with it :thumb:

Don't miss the video :thumb: http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?featur...i=/watch?v=2jNSn4WKtO4&feature=youtu.be&gl=GB
All comments etc welcome and hope you've enjoyed the write up 
Stef :wave:

A few pictures of the Saphire Cosworth as requested :thumb:


IMG_1242 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_1236 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_1237 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_1235 by lupostef, on Flickr


----------



## StuartyD (Dec 20, 2012)

Loved the write up bud, fantastic looking results, well done :thumb:

Off to watch the video now


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

whats the de-iron stuff?


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

DJ1989 said:


> whats the de-iron stuff?


I've explained in the write up buddy, its a pre production sample sent from a well know brand to do a little review of, they wantto keep it a bit secret so I won't say who its from. Sorry can't elaborate more mate.


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

I love the GT3, beautiful car and a top job to boot. What's the beastie in the background that looks like a sierra sapphire of some kind.


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Impressive work! 

Great result


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice work Stef :thumb:


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

great job bud. is that a sierra in the back? Defo see a anglia there too lol


----------



## rinns (May 24, 2008)

i assume you meant to hide the plates? its showing on one of them


----------



## jmitchell91 (Dec 4, 2010)

Lovely porsche but is that a sierra thundersaloon lurking in the background?


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Bustanut said:


> I love the GT3, beautiful car and a top job to boot. What's the beastie in the background that looks like a sierra sapphire of some kind.





Mehan said:


> great job bud. is that a sierra in the back? Defo see a anglia there too lol





jmitchell91 said:


> Lovely porsche but is that a sierra thundersaloon lurking in the background?


It is, around 700bhp if I'm not mistaken, an absolute beast :argie: it's been in a few magazines also.


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Nice work stef, anymore pics of the thunder saloon loving the retro tigers :thumb:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

nichol4s said:


> Nice work stef, anymore pics of the thunder saloon loving the retro tigers :thumb:


I have on my phone mate I'll stick then up later or tomorrow morning :thumb:


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Great write up and finish Stef :thumb:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

bigslippy said:


> Great write up and finish Stef :thumb:


Cheers mate, I kept some clothes on this time just for you :lol:


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Very nice


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Lupostef said:


> Cheers mate, I kept some clothes on this time just for you :lol:


Oh stop it


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

rinns said:


> i assume you meant to hide the plates? its showing on one of them


Cheers pal, I've taken them out now


----------



## Type.R (Feb 4, 2012)

very very nice :argie: :thumb:


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Superb work stef,looks well nice.SJ.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Nice work mate!!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Good job! 

Has the owner had the car raised slightly? It sits high for a GT3,strange to see one with a rear wiper too!


----------



## Norman (Sep 5, 2006)

Clark @ PB said:


> Good job!
> 
> Has the owner had the car raised slightly? It sits high for a GT3,strange to see one with a rear wiper too!


Nicely done Clark. Thats because its not a GT3 as such. The engine is the "giveaway", as that is a standard Carrera 3.4, not the mezger engine. Porsche did a factory fit GT3 bodykit as an option on the Carrera 2.and i suspect this is one of those cars.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job:thumb:


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

looks very good


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Great job on a great looking car


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Those hogs hair brushes look the business


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Im gonna go out on a limb here and say, that upto now this is the detail of the year.

Very thorough, High standard, great workmanship and a huge turn around.

Top marks lupo I enjoyed this one


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Norman said:


> Nicely done Clark. Thats because its not a GT3 as such. The engine is the "giveaway", as that is a standard Carrera 3.4, not the mezger engine. Porsche did a factory fit GT3 bodykit as an option on the Carrera 2.and i suspect this is one of those cars.


I was trying to be subtle :thumb:


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

That was a fantastic job great result a thoughtful presentation with some outstanding work, wonder you have time to play golf. Quality in abundance, AF do some nice products enhanced in the way you use them.

Thanks John Tht.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Clark @ PB said:


> Good job!
> 
> Has the owner had the car raised slightly? It sits high for a GT3,strange to see one with a rear wiper too!





Norman said:


> Nicely done Clark. Thats because its not a GT3 as such. The engine is the "giveaway", as that is a standard Carrera 3.4, not the mezger engine. Porsche did a factory fit GT3 bodykit as an option on the Carrera 2.and i suspect this is one of those cars.





Clark @ PB said:


> I was trying to be subtle :thumb:


I like the way you put that first comment out there Clark :thumb: smooooth, I thought when I was posting up the final pictures if anyone was going to notice it might be you :lol:
Norman has got it pretty much spot on I'm impressed, there a few tell tale give aways.

From my understanding the original buyer bought the car around the time if not possibly before the GT3 was released, and had the kit etc fitted :thumb: 
Its also got a full titanium exhaust as an extra with a button to open/close the exhaust flaps, sounds mint :argie:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

willwad82 said:


> Im gonna go out on a limb here and say, that upto now this is the detail of the year.
> 
> Very thorough, High standard, great workmanship and a huge turn around.
> 
> Top marks lupo I enjoyed this one


I appreciate the kind words mate thank you very much 
Detail of the year that would be an achievement :doublesho still plenty of months left for 2013 though!



Titanium Htail said:


> That was a fantastic job great result a thoughtful presentation with some outstanding work, wonder you have time to play golf. Quality in abundance, AF do some nice products enhanced in the way you use them.
> 
> Thanks John Tht.


Thank you again, that would explain the 1 or 2 rounds I've got in since October then :lol: Shame


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Good stuff mate.


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Cracking write up and an even better job.

Car is looking stunning and so much better for all your hard work and focus on the smaller details. Wheels came up a treat as well.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Awesome work mate looks stunning.


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Many months I do agree, however this is a hell of a start.


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Very nice write up, really enjoyed. Nice job buddy:thumb:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

bero1306 said:


> Good stuff mate.





Soul Hudson said:


> Cracking write up and an even better job.
> 
> Car is looking stunning and so much better for all your hard work and focus on the smaller details. Wheels came up a treat as well.
> 
> Thanks for posting.





jamesgti said:


> Awesome work mate looks stunning.





Black.MB said:


> Very nice write up, really enjoyed. Nice job buddy:thumb:





willwad82 said:


> Many months I do agree, however this is a hell of a start.


Cheers for all the kind words fella's . 
Would be something to even be considered eyyy


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

A few pictures of the Saphire Cosworth as requested :thumb:


IMG_1242 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_1236 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_1237 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_1235 by lupostef, on Flickr


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Super stuff Stef!

I will certainly be re-reading this when I get on my computer later - the iPhone screen doesn't do your work justice!


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Ns1980 said:


> Super stuff Stef!
> 
> I will certainly be re-reading this when I get on my computer later - the iPhone screen doesn't do your work justice!


Cheers Nick, don't forget the video as well pal and let us know think :thumb:


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

outstanding write up and pictures. one of the nicest 996.1 GT3's ive seen in that gorgeous black after your hard work and a great combo for the protection and polishing stages. 

Dave


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Stunning car and great work. Nice write up too :thumb:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks fella's :thumb:


----------

